
New tech/developer focused Podcast: Building for the Next Billion - jburrski
https://soundcloud.com/building-for-the-next-billion
======
carlmungz
Interesting concept. Will this be a podcast featuring a lot of interviewees
from developing countries where the next billion users come from?

